# Bullet in a bottle !!!!



## goodman1966 (Jul 14, 2014)

Have had this for I while. At first I tried to get it out because it hour it was an old cork. But it's a lead bullet. I'm leaving it as is. Any theories as to how it got in there. Bottle reads
Austen's 
Forest Flower
Cologne
W J Austin 
& Co
Oswego N Y[attachment=image(KO).jpg]
[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## botlguy (Jul 14, 2014)

I would say someone is as good a shot as I am but then I noticed that it's in backwards. Then I realized that bullets, unbeknownst to many, tumble in their trajectory. So, my input is: Someone just stuffed it in there.  Looks like a .22 caliber to me. BTW, I have one of those bottles in my "Littles" collection thanks to *conchtimes* whom we have not heard of for awhile and whom I miss a lot, along with several others. If you are lurking, PLEASE come back. My input: Leave it as is, it adds character way beyond the value if the bottle.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 17, 2014)

Cool find, I think I found the same bullet, trying Plumb's Storm Sewer technique.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 18, 2014)

I like your bullet bottle better than mine (if a B-B is considered a bullet, as it should be since it is fired from a gun.) They ruined two straight-side Coca-Cola bottles that would have actually had value. [>:] If you look at yours, it looks a bit big to put in there, doesn't it? Swelling, perhaps? Firstly, why is a bullet in a bottle? What's the year on it?


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Jul 18, 2014)

It was very simple for them to do even if it is larger than a 22 cal. I learned how to do this when I worked a Silver Dollar City in Branson, MO. All you do is freeze the bullet and boil the bottle, simple expansion and contraction.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 18, 2014)

Really? That's unique!


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Jul 18, 2014)

Yes really simple to do. You can also do things like cut an E shaped block of wood, stick the top part of the E in boiling water for a couple hours, pull it out and place the boiled end in a vice tighten slowly. Now the fun part put a nail through the middle arm of the E release the vice let dry it will return to normal shape now you have an E shaped block of wood with a nail magically in the middle.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll vote for 38 special lead bullet...I have no idea...on what bullet doing in there...crude guess someone toying with bullet probably kid & put it in there...as cork...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't think they went through all that trouble there Bret  To bad your bottle is not of the alcohol Variety then you might have know where the phrase "Have a shot" originated .


----------



## Bert DeWitt (Jul 18, 2014)

Well if they go through the trouble to do it now, why wouldn't they then answer me that?


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 18, 2014)

I believe it's a .32 caliber. The opening of the bottle is .30 of an inch.Bear the seams stop at the base of the neck, so 1890ish . The bottle was dug in Waco Texas and I purchased it with a group of 30. Mostly smalls. That reminds me I did pickup a couple of Texas druggist in that group! I will post them in digging and finding in a few minutes. Mitch


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 31, 2014)

This bullet-bottle still intrigues me. The idea is crazy-cool.


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 31, 2014)

I think Sir.Bottles is right, used as a cork. But why wouldn't they just use...... A cork ?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 31, 2014)

Over the years, you're lucky it didn't expand and blow it out.


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 31, 2014)

No worries it's loose in there and will move around. I don't store it like that, it was just for the pics.


----------

